# Red Clawed Crab Setup



## connor0852 (Nov 6, 2011)

So, I'm new to freshwater inverts, and I recently created a 1 quarter land, 3 quarter water tank, from livesand for my red clawed crabs (4). I'm wondering if my setup is good?








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good, but you need to start changing the water slowly to brackish as they will do a lot better.


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

That looks great. What size tank are you using? They are BW inverts, but I see it labeled as "brackish", so it seems you are already on top of that. I'd love to see pics of the actual tank.


----------



## connor0852 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm using a 20 gallon tank, I'll take pictures as soon as I come home and put them on!


----------

